# North Dakota boarders lend me your ears!



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking at buying a semi-load of board from ND I've herd rumors that there is places to get 8x4x1\2 for $4 a board. Im getting mine here at 10.50 each, wondering if it would be profitable for me or not... So... is it true :whistling2:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SaskMud said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking at buying a semi-load of board from ND I've herd rumors that there is places to get 8x4x1\2 for $4 a board. Im getting mine here at 10.50 each, wondering if it would be profitable for me or not... So... is it true :whistling2:


 
Sask there are more costs involved than the $4. Make sure you don't end up more than the 10.50 customs won't be but 0.26 per board but the shipping maybe high if your not careful. There are a few other costs broker and so on. But $4 is apretty good price. JMO

Rebel


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

it might be worth a call to Menards in Minot. I've had customers that brought their board back from there. if you're looking to buy a whole truckload though, would you not consider contacting a plant directly?


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> it might be worth a call to Menards in Minot. I've had customers that brought their board back from there. if you're looking to buy a whole truckload though, would you not consider contacting a plant directly?



I actually was working for a client, he was in the agriculture fertalizer and pesticides field. He mentioned what him and 6 other companies did is they came together as 7 owners, and then they had huge buying power. IE buying 40 tonns of potash instead of 0.5 each or whatever for a price 20% higher cause their volume was so low.

That being said, I obviously need to do some more reasearch, but am considering looking into contacting a plant or a cheap wholesale company, and then other drywall crews (preferably not in my city, but within a province, Manitoba or Alberta) and then as a group of drywallers we could purchus say $50,000 of board or something and then devide it up and save hundreds.... Just an idea At the molement....


----------

